# *the official* favorite commercial thread



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

post em!

<object height="385" width="480">


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5nW609P8usA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" height="385" width="480"></object>


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

</EMBED>


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

650brute! i forgot about that first one (orbit)!!! 

i tell that to the woman ALL the time! "WHAT THE FRENCH TOAST!"


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

roflmao!! Those two are my favs


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

haha


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

two best right here though


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

I can go all day haha


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

^^^^
now thats funny right there!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Good stuff!!!


----------

